# Build your own sandwich



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Your perfect sandwich...what does it have on it?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not a great fan of sandwiches. If I go to Subway, I have honey oat bread with chicken teriyaki, cheese, lettuce, green peppers, red onion, and mayonnaise


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

So many choices!--and such riches aplenty.

I dunno. It really depends on what mood I'm in: right now I'd like a Philly cheese steak with mozzarella cheese, no onions, no peppers.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


>


Is that corned beef? Or Pastrami?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> Is that corned beef? Or Pastrami?


It better be Pastrami.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Mmmmmm..... Sourdough, and Pastrami, and Ketchup, and Mustard, and Lettuce, and Onions, and Pickles, and Swiss Cheese, and Parmesan, and Provolone, and Mozzarella. Mmmmmmmmm....


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

My standard sandwich at home involves creamy feta, ripe tomatoes and fresh basil on nutty brown bread or ciabatta.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Roast beef, iceberg lettuce and horseradish sauce, or roast beef, cheddar and mustard.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm a bbq brisket man, myself!

That, and a Peruvian butifarra which consists of specially seasoned roast pork with lettuce, pickled onions and chilli pepper slices on a Peruvian-French roll...this one, actually, is my favorite as I only have them a couple times a year.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Some nice strong Red Leicester or an equally sharp Reserve Cheddar with Branston Pickle in a buttered and very crusty granary baguette. It may sound weird but I like a sliced warm Scotch Egg in a baguette, too.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I used to be a great sandwich maker, the pride of my family. They loved eating my sandwiches. Even our dog stole one off me once and gobbled it up, much to my chagrin.

Nowadays I'm no longer a gourmand of this area. I'm quite basic as it goes.

Standard thing is salami, with cheddar and maybe mayonnaise or bbq sauce, on grain or wholemeal bread...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Standard thing is salami, with cheddar and maybe mayonnaise or bbq sauce, on grain or wholemeal bread...


Mmmmm! Salami is great, too. So is cheddar as long as it's good cheddar, not the stuff you get at the supermarket.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Take one half pound of fried bacon and sandwich it between to half pounds of fried bacon then consume. Now that's a sandwich!!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hawk said:


> Take one half pound of fried bacon and sandwich it between to half pounds of fried bacon then consume. Now that's a sandwich!!!


Do you mean American bacon or "everywhere else in the whole world" bacon?


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay my perfect sandwich is ham, turkey, roast beef, bacon, pepperoni, and provolone cheese toasted on flat-bread. Mmm. I'm a carnivore, what can I say?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

CountessAdele said:


> Okay my perfect sandwich is ham, turkey, roast beef, bacon, pepperoni, and provolone cheese toasted on flat-bread. Mmm. I'm a carnivore, what can I say?


Will you marry me?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

hawk said:


> Will you marry me?


You beat me to it!

Bummer . . .


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

violadude said:


> Do you mean American bacon or "everywhere else in the whole world" bacon?


To be safe I'll go with American bacon for my sandwich. The only other type I have tried had spinach along it's edge ~ didn't care too much for it.
What other bacon's have you tried????


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

What is American bacon? The entire pig?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My brother at the age of three or four when asked what he would like on his sandwich at Subway, promptly said, "some ham, cheese, a little mayo, and no any other disgusting stuff!"

I like a variety of sandwiches, with tasty meat and bread. No cheese ever.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Polednice said:


> What is American bacon? The entire pig?


Ya know that is a good question....Canadian bacon is so different than what we eat in the states. It's more like a slice of ham where as "American" bacon is the belly meat. Of course by "entire pig" you may be speaking of something entirely different-something more socio/political......????????


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Do you mean American bacon or "everywhere else in the whole world" bacon?


Isn't it Canadian bacon or "everywhere else in the world" bacon? I thought Canadians were the only people that called some ham-like cut bacon.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Isn't it Canadian bacon or "everywhere else in the world" bacon? I thought Canadians were the only people that called some ham-like cut bacon.


No, ham cuts like canadian bacon are called such in Australia too. I guess after seeing that I kind of assumed that that was what bacon was like everywhere else....kinda like how metrics are what measurements are like everywhere else.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> No, ham cuts like canadian bacon are called such in Australia too. I guess after seeing that I kind of assumed that that was what bacon was like everywhere else....kinda like how metrics are what measurements are like everywhere else.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon

It looks like you are right: "Bacon is prepared from several different cuts of meat. It is usually made from side and back cuts of pork, except in the United States, where it is almost always prepared from pork belly (typically referred to as "streaky", "fatty", or "American style" outside of the US and Canada)."


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

@clavichorder~does the article discuss the etymology of the word bacon??


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

hawk said:


> @clavichorder~does the article discuss the etymology of the word bacon??


I don't think so, but this page does mention a little http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=bacon


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks~Interesting that "bakkon" = back meat when here in America it is the belly meat used in making bacon....


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

...Now I want bacon.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> ...Now I want bacon.


I had pork wrapped in bacon for lunch in the TDR (Team-member Dining Room--they serve food from the casino's buffet for $2.50 to employees) at work today. 

I've thought long and hard over the question of the perfect sandwich today. The perfect sandwich would start with artisan bread sliced to 1.5cm, each slice spread with mayo. Inside is roasted perfectly normal beast sliced to .7mm, spread with grainy mustard, topped with sharp cheddar cheese sliced to 1.2mm, beefsteak tomato sliced to 7mm, and a leaf of romaine lettuce with the stem removed.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

My favourite type of sandwich is from the Subway, hence I go there quite often.

This would be (mostly) a paramesan oregano bread (30 cm), with chicken teriyaki, lettuce, tomato, cucumber, peppers, and honey-mustard sauce. Second on the list would be, instead of chikcen teriyaki, a delightful Subway Melt with extra bacon and cheese.

At home I rarely eat sandwiches. When I do, it's usually Turkish bread instead (you know, the round ones), with dairy butter only. Oh, and Moroccan tea.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Just gimme a BLT, and I'm good.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

georgedelorean said:


> Just gimme a BLT, and I'm good.


Some time ago I went into a local deli and ordered a BLT and was asked "Do you want lettuce and tomato on it?" - I am not kidding!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The following should only be read by those with strong stomachs (and no, I haven't tried it)..
...
...
...
..._"Deep-fried breakfast sandwich:

The deep-fried breakfast starts with the meats -- breakfast sausage, bacon and ham. Next, the hash browns, cheese and eggs. All that goes in between two pieces of French toast.

Then it's wrapped in a cinnamon roll. A cinnamon batter coats the entire thing.

Into the fryer it goes. It's served with real maple syrup and berries. "_


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Becca said:


> The following should only be read by those with strong stomachs (and no, I haven't tried it)..
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Maybe Adam Richman's ate one. Or two.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Maybe Adam Richman's ate one. Or two.


and lived to tell the story??


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, that's the tip top of customer service for ya. Either the person was being facetious, or they really were that much of an oxygen thief.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Black forest ham, turkey, mayo, mustard, American cheese, and just a smidgen of onions. Pretty basic, but suits me.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Cheese (hard) sandwich and pickled onions with a mug of beer.


----------

